# what salary should i expect



## Tallmancds (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi i 

i am an experienced Graphic design Manager / team leader
10 years of experience out of 7 yeas in managerial position 
MBA in Advertising
BBA in Marketing
Advance diploma in Graphics and Multimedia 

worked for global clients and projects

my website is xxxxx

please review my profile and guide me how much salary should i expect and what are my chances to get a job in Dubai 

thanks lane: ill be in dubai from 14th march till 3rd april 
JA


----------



## G6000Fixr (Mar 15, 2015)

Riz, you mean 5000 aed / week right..)?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

G6000Fixr said:


> Riz, you mean 5000 aed / week right..)?


Per month


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

G6000Fixr said:


> Riz, you mean 5000 aed / week right..)?


Most likely per month. The roads of Dubai are certainly not paved with gold and the jobs market here can be pretty brutal and cut throat.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Most likely per month. The roads of Dubai are certainly not paved with gold and the jobs market here can be pretty brutal and cut throat.


Surely you are kidding. 
I have heard that it is tax free, EVERYONE gets those AMAZING $$$$$ salaries, and I just have to show up in the country to get a job. If I am white, its even better.


----------



## G6000Fixr (Mar 15, 2015)

Sarcasm, I love it! Only it usually comes across better in person then on a forum in writing...

I assumed my previous question because considering some of what I've read here regarding lodging and cost of living , it's near impossible to survive off that in dubai- even WITH flat sharing... That is equivalent to roughly $1,300 CAD dollars a month or 15000 a year , you cannot even pay rent in canada with that salary.. Even in the cheapest of accommodation ... You are better off staying home!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

G6000Fixr said:


> Sarcasm, I love it! Only it usually comes across better in person then on a forum in writing...
> 
> I assumed my previous question because considering some of what I've read here regarding lodging and cost of living , it's near impossible to survive off that in dubai- even WITH flat sharing... That is equivalent to roughly $1,300 CAD dollars a month or 15000 a year , you cannot even pay rent in canada with that salary.. Even in the cheapest of accommodation ... You are better off staying home!


Hi,
It all depends where you are from (the OP is from Pakistan) and the reasons that you are working in Dubai.
5000 AED per month is a relative fortune compared with average salaries in Pakistan.
I know people from India and Pakistan that earn this sort of money and send nearly 4000 AED home per month.
They pay around 500-600 AED per month for a bed space and feed themselves for 300-400 AED per month.
They lift share, use buses & Metro to travel and are very resourceful at making their money go a long way!
After 5-10 years working here they have often supported an extended family at home, put kids through school/college, built a family home and started a business/shop at home - to support them once they leave Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It all depends where you are from (the OP is from Pakistan) and the reasons that you are working in Dubai.
> 5000 AED per month is a relative fortune compared with average salaries in Pakistan.
> I know people from India and Pakistan that earn this sort of money and send nearly 4000 AED home per month.
> ...


Indeed. One of CAD guys at our place from Philippines was on about 6000 AED a month and was the only team member who point blank refused to do any paid overtime. Reason he didn't do overtime was because he was too busy also helping to run his five businesses at home that the 6000 AED setup. 

He resigned last year, went home to his province a very rich man and was thankfully to company for setting him up for life (at least that's what he said in leaving speech ).

You can live in Dubai on much less than 5000 AED, whether you'd actually want to do that though is a different matter.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Indeed. One of CAD guys at our place from Philippines was on about 6000 AED a month and was the only team member who point blank refused to do any paid overtime. Reason he didn't do overtime was because he was too busy also helping to run his five businesses at home that the 6000 AED setup.
> 
> He resigned last year, went home to his province a very rich man and was thankfully to company for setting him up for life (at least that's what he said in leaving speech ).
> 
> You can live in Dubai on much less than 5000 AED, whether you'd actually want to do that though is a different matter.


Hi,
Indeed, for many - it is simply a means to an end.
A few years of hardship to setup a family for life.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## G6000Fixr (Mar 15, 2015)

In that regard I agree with you both 100%.. 5000 aged will go Very far in the phillipines or in Pakistan, but back home in canada for that same salary most people won't even get out of bed! Just goes to show the varied lifestyles and costs of living that exist in our diverse world..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think i would also struggle on 5000 AED per month.
Interestingly the UK minimum wage for someone over 21 is £6.50 per hour - around 36 AED per hour.
The average working week in UK is 37.5 hours so someone on minimum wage will earn 1350 AED per week. This is equivalent to 5850 AED per month.
If you consider the cost of living in the UK - this would be a tough amount to live on for many people.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Surely you are kidding.
> I have heard that it is tax free, EVERYONE gets those AMAZING $$$$$ salaries, and I just have to show up in the country to get a job. If I am white, its even better.


Maybe 20 years ago now just a myth


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Indeed. One of CAD guys at our place from Philippines was on about 6000 AED a month and was the only team member who point blank refused to do any paid overtime. Reason he didn't do overtime was because he was too busy also helping to run his five businesses at home that the 6000 AED setup.
> 
> He resigned last year, went home to his province a very rich man and was thankfully to company for setting him up for life (at least that's what he said in leaving speech ).
> 
> You can live in Dubai on much less than 5000 AED, whether you'd actually want to do that though is a different matter.


Living on 5000AED is quite easy. The problem is accommodation and what you are prepared to put up with. You don't need a car as public transport is more than good enough... depending on where you live it may take time.... that's the trade off.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Navaron said:


> Living on 5000AED is quite easy. The problem is accommodation and what you are prepared to put up with. You don't need a car as public transport is more than good enough... depending on where you live it may take time.... that's the trade off.


That was the point I was trying to make. You can totally live here on 5000 AED a month. Some of my wife's friends earn 2000 AED a month and survive just fine, they just don't save very much to send home to the province.

If you want you can share a bunk bed in an apartment somewhere like karama for 500 AED a month. Unlimited travel card isn't that expensive comparatively to +two zone travel on the metro daily. If you go to the budget supermarkets you can eat for less than 100AED a week. Many people will have no interest in living like that, though lots and lots of other people will and do.


----------

